# .. You ever get the feeling you're getting worse?



## Dehumanized (Jul 19, 2012)

What's up! Have you ever gotten the feeling that you're getting worse at playing guitar? I try to play everyday, I have quite a physically demanding job so I'm very tired when I get home. 

When I play a note wrong or don't quite manage to nail a lick I get pissed off and end up putting the guitar down; and I continue being pissed off until I repeat that cycle. I really don't have patience when I'm hungry or tired? Recognize? 

It seems as if I am getting sloppier and sloppier after every workday that I get home and try to play. Or maybe!! maybe.. I've just listened to much to Dream Theater and imagined myself playing Petrucci solos so much that I actually believe that it's me and then I get ticked off when I can't?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 19, 2012)

Yes, I have been playing like 1-2h a week maybe for the last month >:|


----------



## Maniacal (Jul 19, 2012)

When that happens, take 3/4 days off. No playing at all


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Jul 19, 2012)

It sounds to me like you're not very relaxed when you pick up your guitar, between the job and your already apparent frustrations it seems like you're tense.

And at that, you should play and practice in short 'bursts' throughout the day as opposed to an hour(s) straight, to keep your mind and hands fresh. 
I used to practice two or three sessions of an hour at a time, and since switching from that to 15-30 minute sessions throughout the day my playing has improved quite a bit.

But you may or may not already do that! So,
I know it may sound weird, but this next one has worked for me in the past quite a bit.

Upon coming home from work, before picking up the guitar, whenever that may be, you should take a hot shower. It will relax your muscles as well as your mind, and you'll pick up the guitar fresh!
Just dry properly and wait a little while to dry off and what not!


----------



## Dehumanized (Jul 19, 2012)

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> It sounds to me like you're not very relaxed when you pick up your guitar, between the job and your already apparent frustrations it seems like you're tense.
> 
> And at that, you should play and practice in short 'bursts' throughout the day as opposed to an hour(s) straight, to keep your mind and hands fresh.
> I used to practice two or three sessions of an hour at a time, and since switching from that to 15-30 minute sessions throughout the day my playing has improved quite a bit.
> ...




That's actually very clever man, I'm going to try that one out tomorrow!


----------



## Brill (Jul 19, 2012)

I was good at some point XD?
If anything I feel I am slowly getting better... Well then again, i've only been playing actual guitar for 10 months (I played bass on/off for 4 year before that )


----------



## BornToLooze (Jul 19, 2012)

I know some days I can barely even hold the pick or palm mute, but that's because I have nerve damage in one of my hands


----------



## Metalrulz (Jul 19, 2012)

Happens to me all the time.One day ill have practice for hours and be tearing it up, the next i feel like im trying to learn again... It weird like that sometimes


----------



## Hyacinth (Jul 20, 2012)

I think everyone goes through that. It could help to take a break and come back to it in a couple days.


----------



## stuglue (Jul 20, 2012)

Try and look and assess how you physically hold the instrument. I found that when I choked on fast alternate picking parts was when my shoulder started to rise up. I noticed that dropping my shoulder instantly loosened my pick arm and I gained more control.
I also find that anchoring my pinky some how relieves tension as my hand isn't floating and the guitar body takes the weight.
Muting is also crucial,I find that the sweet spot is just in front of the bridge.
One last thing, the nearer to the bridge I pick the easier it is to control, this is because the string is tighter here than near the neck
Hope this helps


----------



## Dayn (Jul 20, 2012)

I used to. That was when I played for at least three hours a day.

But now that I have study and composing to keep me busy, I only play when I feel like it. Now I never experience it. It feels like I'm improving every day, after having so many breaks to recharge.


----------



## Dehumanized (Jul 20, 2012)

Very interesting Stories and theories here guys! Nice to know, sometimes I think it's just me being psycho


----------



## DropDizzle (Jul 20, 2012)

There is so much merit in just 15 minute sessions a time. I cant stress this enough. I listened to a guy finishing his doctorate in music and his thesis was on "practice"

The most important things i learned to take away:
1. short frequent sessions are far more effective than long infrequent (or even long frequent, these long frequents are too exhausting for the brain and by the end of the session your brain is forgetting what you worked on in the beginning)
2. Take a nap and recharge between sessions. sleep cements both brain memory and muscle memory.
3. If you arent doing something right, change the way you are practicing because the more you practice something wrong, you are only teaching yourself to play wrong.

"You'll never play a wrong note if you never play a wrong note"

4.Have a goal when you pick up your instrument. Are you working on scales? Are you trying to get a lick down? A piece of a song? Are you picking up your instrument just for fun?

Setting goals can help you keep track and make you feel accomplished, even if its a small goal.

These options i employ all the time in my playing and have found great success in barely practicing.


----------



## Danukenator (Jul 20, 2012)

I try to get in 15-30 minutes a day, always. I find this is like a barrier, I don't lose any ability.

On days like today or yesterday, I had a double shift at work and am tired as all hell. I just don't feel like playing. 

I find the feeling of "not wanting to play," to be interesting. I love guitar, huge passion for it but there are times when I just don't want to jam, don't want to hear my drum machine and don't feel like playing. When I have days like these, you just need to put them in perspective. I'm not a professional guitar play, I'm not a music major. There will always be days like this and, overall, my skills are increasing. 

Periods like this are just dips in an overall upwards trend.


----------



## cult-leader-of-djent (Jul 21, 2012)

If you play guitar and smoke pot don't.....you may think you're great when you smoke but you're really not.


----------



## djyngwie (Jul 21, 2012)

Some days I feel very fluent and confident on the instrument, but other days I feel the opposite: like I can't play at all. Obviously, the truth is somewhere in between, hopefully with a slow progress on average.

I dunno if this is comparable to your situation, but if it is, don't let those 'bad' days get you down.


----------



## The Reverend (Jul 22, 2012)

I definitely get that feeling from time to time, especially if I haven't been able to play for more than a week. If I take a break from guitar for two or three days, I usually come back full strength, plus I have a lot of creativity flowing, but any longer and I feel like I have to relearn everything.


----------



## Dehumanized (Jul 22, 2012)

It's really weird that you have "bad guitar days". It really messes me up. One day I'm super expressive, making sweet vibratos and playing fluently. Like I'm so in the moment that I'm almost one with the guitar. And other days, I can be so off sync that I just want to put the guitar down and never pick it up again. Possibly to smack it across my girlfriends face.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jul 22, 2012)

I have those days ever so often, where you feel almost like you're not a beginner, but your playing isn't very smooth/'nice' sounding, missing notes here and there dynamics all over the place, etc.

Just try and 'get in the zone' when you play, and warm up with some playing that's in your comfort zone before attempting anything difficult.


----------



## Rypac (Jul 22, 2012)

I was feeling like that the beginning of last year. I wasn't finding as much inspiration to play and really felt like I had hit a wall. Every time I practised I felt that I was getting increasing worse. I think the best thing to do is not force yourself to play if you aren't feeling it. I ended up playing 2-4 hours per week for the majority of the year and that was sort of enough to stop regressing my skill level too far. 

About 5 or 6 months ago I had a sudden urge to play again. I don't know what it was but I suddenly felt the need to pick up a guitar. Now I am increasingly listening to music and playing more every day. What I would do in a week last year I can easily do in one day now. At least in my case I feel that the more I enjoy playing, the more I am improving.


----------



## axxessdenied (Jul 22, 2012)

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> It sounds to me like you're not very relaxed when you pick up your guitar, between the job and your already apparent frustrations it seems like you're tense.
> 
> And at that, you should play and practice in short 'bursts' throughout the day as opposed to an hour(s) straight, to keep your mind and hands fresh.
> I used to practice two or three sessions of an hour at a time, and since switching from that to 15-30 minute sessions throughout the day my playing has improved quite a bit.
> ...


Rubbing alcohol can help try your hands / fingers out so you don't have to wait as long after showering to play


----------



## steveski (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes, I sometimes think I've gone backwards in playing, I think everyone does. Same goes for other sports and hobbies, you have off and on days...

I find that before I do a long session, I pick up the guitar for about 15-20 minutes and just mess around with chords, play a few scales and bits of songs that I love and can play well. To loosen up.

Then I'll put it down and do something else for about 10 minutes. Maybe brew some coffee or get a drink for when I pick up again. Or play with my kids for a bit, whatever.

Anyway, I find this has enabled me to get my brain going on music, warm up my fingers and hands etc. Then when I come back I'm kind of prepped and ready to play.

Everyone is different, but I've had success with this as has my son.

Cheers!


----------



## landlocked (Aug 2, 2012)

I've found after a long day at the mill there is nothing better than a warm shower followed by light stretching. As far as stretching, working big to small muscles has helped immensly. The last thing to get un-tensed is my hands, a ten or so minute break, then shred, then hand stretches again before lights out.


----------



## walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

youre not getting worse just less forgiving of yourself


----------



## Aevolve (Aug 4, 2012)

Only pick up a guitar when you _want_ to play, and don't expect specific results. Just relax and enjoy yourself.


----------



## Joshua_Bolling (Aug 7, 2012)

That is exactly how I feel. Its almost like writers block but worse.
one day i'll be shredding away, the next few days I'm sitting there wondering what I should play or if I'm just terrible at guitar. 
Ive been playing guitar for several years and its almost like a smack in the face when I'm not able to play my usual routines
it sucks man, but everyone goes through these stages. You just gotta give yourself a break, then come back with some fresh ideas, and fresh fingers 

Happy shredding!


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 8, 2012)

I can totally understand being frustrated...I used to get really upset when I would *constantly miss notes during my guitar practice. Ahh I have been through so many days just sitting there angry with the metronome clicking away. I think usually the best way to get over the feeling of getting worse is to remember why you wanted to start playing guitar in the first place (to play cool solos, make music, etc..) That really helps me when I am just not feeling it. I was looking for some kind of articles online before as well and I found this one: Be A Better Guitarist . This guy has a pretty cool approach for whenever you get frustrated while playing guitar...kind of like channeling your negative energy to make a positive I guess.


----------



## Dehumanized (Aug 8, 2012)

I can really relate to a whole lot of posts in this thread and I think the fact that you feel like your standing still or getting worse lies in every answer you guys have given. Everything from being less forgiving of yourself, to hiding your mistakes and simply just having off days. I'm really appreciative for the massive respones!


----------



## kamello (Aug 12, 2012)

yep, Im feeling terrible  

first, I was blocked about how to continue a song, I struggled with that for a week, finally I came up with a solo wich so far is my favourite that I had written and then I tried to record the whole thing...
right now is 2 am. and I tried to record the song at 9 pm. I can't even play my own songs right  so I spent the rest of the night practicing, It feels like I just can't play tight enough anything


----------

